# The last Surviving WW1 German Soldier Dies



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

There was an artical I read while on my holidays that stated the last surviving German soldier of WW1 had died recently. It also said that there are 12 UK soldiers left but mentioned nothing about the US or other nations have any of you guys got any info about this matter.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

There are only six left in Canada. The youngest of them is 102.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

I am not sure with us on the other side of the pond. I read a story about a year or so ago about a WWI veteran that was well into his 100s, maybe 115. I do remember he was the oldest living veteran. He volunteered in a veterans hospital up until the day he died. In the article, he was about 30 during WWI and was not assigned to the front because he was too old. So he carried ammo to the front in a horse drawn wagon and brought back the dead and wounded.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Sounds interesting.



evangilder said:


> I am not sure with us on the other side of the pond.


_We're_ on the same side of the pond as you y'know.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

I was speaking of trackend with that one. Maybe I should have said "across the pond and south"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Nah, it's not like I really care. Just yet another feeble attempt at levity from a poor, backward eastern lad like me.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

hehe _North_ Eastern from me.  Hmmm, across the "Land pond"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Yeah ok.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

I think we lost our last one in Australia in 2001-2002, Eric Campbell. Maybe that was just last surviving Gallipoli Veteren though. Am unsure though about that. Think no New Zealanders still alive. Maybe Kiwimac might like to check on that though.


----------



## dhasdell (May 24, 2005)

Smiler Marshall, seen in many WW1 interviews, has died at 108.
There was an obit in the Telegraph - here's a link which may or may not work!
http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/05/20/nobit20.xml


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

Cheers Dhas the link worked fine I recommend you others guys have a read its interesting stuff. 
Good on yer Smiler you and your mates won't be forgotten, not by me any rate.


----------



## GT (May 24, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The youngest of them is 102.




I find that hilariously ironic!  


Though I do have a great uncle who's 104, never met him, though.


----------



## dhasdell (May 25, 2005)

From today's Telegraph: Smiler Marshall's funeral.
http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/...ler25.xml&sSheet=/news/2005/05/25/ixhome.html


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

Australia's oldest WWI Digger died yesterday aged 107. Peter Casserly was a sapper and saw combat on the Western front. Peter was the last surviving Aussie to see action in WWI, of the 2 surviving vets left, one served in the navy (in both WW's) and the other had just finished his training when the war ended. Truely a sad loss.
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,15720348-1245,00.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

...and then there were only four left in Canada. 
It won't be long now until they're truly gone forever.

He was apparently the last actual front line veteran. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/11/27/veteran-laking-051127.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

I salute them all, no matter which army they fought for.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I salute them all, no matter which army they fought for.


So do I Alder, they all made huge sacrifices that should be remembered whatever side they fought on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

That is the way I see it. A soldier is a soldier.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

And then there were three. 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/12/15/procter051215.html


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)




----------

